# Help with new budgie?



## Budgiebuddos (Mar 3, 2019)

I got a new budgie :clearwing 1: about a month ago now and she is doing really good! She comes over to me when I come up to her cage,she sits on my hand,eats from my hand,eta. But when I take her out of the cage all she does is jump off my hand onto the floor! She has her wings clipped so she can't fly very well but I don't think it's good for her to be on the floor. She could hurt herself. Any advice?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Sarah, the fact that your budgie is already trusting is great. As prey animals, many people have a real challenge with their birds even getting to that point. They’re all individuals in personality though, and some do tame and trust quicker and more readily than others.

Some people let their pet birds on the floor, but personally I feel that it’s just too dangerous down there. If they make a habit of it, chances of getting accidentally stepped on are high. 
While the wings are clipped, try having her over a bed, or... you might hang a sheet, blanket, or towel horizontally as a landing pad. Secure the ends onto furniture or whatever. If you are planning on letting her wings grow out, you can stop doing that, and get her accustomed to perching “up”, not on the floor. Get her up immediately if she lands there to break the habit.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## #Kiara (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey there, 
You've certainly been given some very sound advice, and FaeryBee is right as usual: the links she posted I too have used and gained quite a bit!

Good luck with your budgie, she sounds gorgeous! Well done getting her so far!


----------

